# Can the goats eat my Christmas tree?



## Dapplepony (Dec 30, 2012)

We saw something on the news the other night about a goat farm asking for Christmas trees for their goats to eat. So, I was wondering if we can feed our tree to our goats.


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 30, 2012)

If it is all natural...no chemical spray, tinsels...go for it.


----------



## Dapplepony (Dec 30, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> If it is all natural...no chemical spray, tinsels...go for it.


WE went up to the mountains nearby with a permit and cut it ourselves, so tomorrow, the girls (Millie and Mandie) will have a tree in their pen.


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 30, 2012)

Dapplepony said:
			
		

> Catahoula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They'll love it.
Check this out...if you haven't seen this post from Everything Else Goats...

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=23522&p=1


----------



## oppida (Jan 3, 2013)

We did that! We had a permit to cut our down as well...  I was worried about throwing the whole tree out there, in case they ate too much and got bloat....so we took a chainsaw and cut off all the branches and give them branches here and there.


----------

